# Strangers In Paradise (Terry Moore 1)



## marietto (8 Gennaio 2016)

Questa è la prima serie pubblicata dall'americano Terry Moore, autore completo (testi e disegni). Il primo numero risale alla fine del 1993, mentre la chiusura della storia è stata pubblicata nel 2007, dopo 107 numeri. Questo potrebbe essere un buon momento per parlarne, visto che negli ultimi anni la Bao Publishing ha ristampato l'intera serie in 6 volumi ancora abbastanza reperibili. 


  Originariamente pensata come miniserie "showcase" per permettere al suo autore di trovare lavoro presso i principali editori, è diventata serie lunga solo in seguito, con l'autore incoraggiato alla auto pubblicazione da esempi quali "Cerebus" di Dave Sim e "Bone" di Jeff Smith. 


  Trattasi di serie storica nel panorama del fumetto americano indipendente (non pubblicato da nessuna major), "Strangers In Paradise" (SIP per i fans) è qualcosa di abbastanza anomalo per i comics a stelle e striscie.Pur non avendo nessun "padre" diretto, ha tanti "antenati": dai "romance comics" in voga negli anni 50, ai fumetti comico/sentimentali di "Archie" e compagnia, ai racconti esistenziali del maestro Will Eisner, al noir/grottesco di "Dick Tracy" e tanto altro. 


  Niente supereroi quindi, ma nemmeno creature soprannaturali o mondi da salvare.


  Un pò commedia (a volte anche sitcom), un pò dramma, il centro della storia sono le relazioni interpersonali tra i personaggi. In particolare tra Katina Choovanski detta "Katchoo" e la sua migliore amica di sempre, Francine Peters, della quale Katchoo è profondamente innamorata. Francine è molto legata a Katchoo, pur considerandola solo "migliore amica". A questa situazione si aggiunge il terzo "personaggio principale", David, innamorato di Katchoo ed impegnato in una corte serrata. Nel corso della vicenda e degli anni altri personaggi arriveranno ad allargare e complicare la trama. Nella serie verranno poi introdotte trame "noir" e "thriller" legate all'oscuro passato di Katchoo.


  Tuttavia, per tutta la durata della storia, saranno le relazioni a farla da padrone. Non per niente questo fumetto è tra quelli che più di ogni altro, nel panorama americano, è riuscito ad attirare anche una consistente fetta di pubblico normalmente non interessata al fumetto. Inoltre, è una delle serie americane (non manga) più amate dal pubblico femminile.


  Nel corso della vicenda, vedremo trasformazioni nella grafica, grazie alla maturazione del tratto dell'autore e dai diversi obiettivi che lo stesso si pone (da una specie di versione grottesca di "Archie" nel primo episodio, si arriverà ad una splendida linea chiara, utilizzata da Moore anche nelle sue successive produzioni), la trama ogni tanto avrà aggiustamenti e ripensamenti, dovuti alla natura di work in progress non completamente prestabilito. Questo difetto, a mio parere, sposato alla particolare natura della serie, finisce per diventare un pregio, per certi versi, avvicinando l'andamento della fiction a quello della vita reale.


  Concludendo, credo che la miglior recensione di Strangers In Paradise sia il "blurb" di Neil Gaiman (autore illustrissimo di romanzi e fumetti) che appare sul retro del numero uno della ristampa Bao:


*"Quello che la maggior parte delle persone non sa riguardo amore, sesso e relazioni interpersonali riempirebbe un libro.
*
*Strangers in Paradise è quel libro." 


*


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Grandioso!
È sulla mia wishlist da un sacco di tempo.. però ho letto qualche pezzetto


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Bellissimo prezzo, grande Marietto [emoji481] appena passo al Pc la metto tra i link delle recensioni [emoji4]

EDIT: fatto


----------



## marietto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bellissimo prezzo, grande Marietto [emoji481] appena passo al Pc la metto tra i link delle recensioni [emoji4]
> 
> EDIT: fatto


Grazie, nel frattempo ho dato una sistematina, visto che avevo battuto il record di utilizzi della parola "serie" in un solo pezzo


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> View attachment 11231
> 
> Questa è la prima serie pubblicata dall'americano Terry Moore, autore completo (testi e disegni). Il primo numero risale alla fine del 1993, mentre la chiusura della storia è stata pubblicata nel 2007, dopo 107 numeri. Questo potrebbe essere un buon momento per parlarne, visto che negli ultimi anni la Bao Publishing ha ristampato l'intera serie in 6 volumi ancora abbastanza reperibili.
> 
> ...


Ottima recensione :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Gennaio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie, nel frattempo ho dato una sistematina, visto che avevo battuto il record di utilizzi della parola "serie" in un solo pezzo


[emoji23]


----------



## Tulipmoon (13 Gennaio 2016)

Amato infinitamente, tanto che ho dovuto rivedere la mia pezzent-edition e prendermi quella della BAO....ho proprio DOVUTO.


----------



## marietto (15 Gennaio 2016)

Weetzie ha detto:


> Amato infinitamente, tanto che ho dovuto rivedere la mia pezzent-edition e prendermi quella della BAO....ho proprio DOVUTO.


Eh... Ho dovuto anch'io...


----------

